# Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?



## clinch (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein paar Angelruten verkaufen und dann verschicken. Wegen der Portokosten habe ich mal bei DHL, UPS und Hermes auf den Webseiten berechnet, was dies kosten würde und bin aus allen Wolken gefallen! Da einige Ruten einteilig sind, werden die Pakete etwa 2 Meter lang. Tja, und sowas kostet dann schnell mal 25-30 € pro Rute. |bigeyes

Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp, wie man die Ruten günstiger versenden kann? Wäre klasse!

Gruß, clinch


----------



## Angler-Flo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Frag doch mal bei deiner Firma an, ob Du da nicht was machen kannst ... hab ich schon öfter gehört. Hat ganz gut funktioniert, so kann man die Ruten wenn es funktioniert für ca. 5 Euro verschicken. 
Vllt. ist das Unternehmen ja irgendwie Kunde bei so einem Versandunternehmen.


----------



## Bassey (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Ich mache das mit Illox! Problem dabei ist, dass du am Tag der Abholung komplett daheim sein musst, weil die dir keine feste Uhrzeit nennen können... Ist halt günstig und wenn ich nen freien Tag unter der Woche habe auch okay...


----------



## Varvio03 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Jo Iloxx ist gut, damit verschicke ich meine Pakete auch immer.Bis zu 2 Metern ca.10-13 Euro


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Iloxx ist doch der Billigableger von GLS,kann man da nicht das Zeug in ein Paketshop von denen schaffen?


----------



## Timoo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Ich habe bisher GLS genutzt. Die aktuelle Preisliste und auch Paketshops sind im Internetaufritt zu finden. http://www.gls-group.eu

Viel Grüße Timo


----------



## clinch (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! #6

Das mit Illox ist tatsächlich etwas blöde...Ich schaue mir mal die GLS-Shops an.

Hat sonst vielleicht noch jemand einen anderen Vorschlag? ;+

Gruß, clinch |wavey:


----------



## chris_09 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Habe schon öfter DPD genutzt, bis 2m Paketlänge kostet es 13 €. Kann man unkompliziert im Paketshop abgeben.


----------



## heinzi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



chris_09 schrieb:


> Habe schon öfter DPD genutzt, bis 2m Paketlänge kostet es 13 €. Kann man unkompliziert im Paketshop abgeben.


nach meinen erfahrungen kostet es die 13 euro bis 1,75m länge.


----------



## chris_09 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Da hab ich mich tatsächlich vertan, vielleicht war das früher mal 2m.
Stimmte also nicht was ich geschrieben habe. Da wird wohl nur Iloxx bleiben, wenn es bezahlbar bleiben soll.


----------



## firemirl (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Ganz klar iloxx. Ganz einfach anmelden, Onlineauftrag erstellen, Paketschein ausdrucken. Lasse meine Ruten dann immer bei mir in der Firma abholen.
Bis 2 Meter immer rd. 8€ und somit unschlagbar.
Habe die Tage wieder eine nach Dresden verschickt. 2 Tage Laufzeit von Abholung bis Auslieferung. Also top.


----------



## vermesser (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Gibts hierzu neue Erkenntnisse? Ich würde auch gern einige Ruten verschicken.


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

www.versandrechner.de glaub für 9,90 bei über 2m.


----------



## GeorgeB (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

http://www.posttip.de/

Den Link habe ich aus einem anderen Fred dieser Art auf dem Anglerboard. Top!


----------



## Nickinho (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Wie kann ich eine Rute am besten verpacken? Möchte gerne einige verschicken, hab aber kein Karton dafür ?!


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> http://www.posttip.de/
> 
> Den Link habe ich aus einem anderen Fred dieser Art auf dem Anglerboard. Top!



genau! Ich versende einteilige Ruten meistens so für 8-9 Euro inkl. Abholung #6


----------



## ein Angler (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Hi 
 Wenn sie Rund annehmen dann mal zum Fußbodenleger oder die das Verkaufen und nach den Papprollen fragen, die ja überbleiben. Die habe ich gesammelt und sind sehr stabil.
 Andreas


----------



## Nickinho (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Wenn sie Rund annehmen dann mal zum Fußbodenleger oder die das Verkaufen und nach den Papprollen fragen, die ja überbleiben. Die habe ich gesammelt und sind sehr stabil.
> Andreas



ok, danke werde ich mal testen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Geh ins angelgeschäft und frag dort nach Kartons...die bekommen ihre Ruten schließlich auch nicht im Umschlag geliefert.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Geh ins angelgeschäft und frag dort nach Kartons...die bekommen ihre Ruten schließlich auch nicht im Umschlag geliefert.




Würde ich auch mal versuchen. Wenn in der nähe von Kaiserslautern wohnst kannst mir auch ne PN schicken ich hab dutzende im Kämmerchen


----------



## Nickinho (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Würde ich auch mal versuchen. Wenn in der nähe von Kaiserslautern wohnst kannst mir auch ne PN schicken ich hab dutzende im Kämmerchen



leider in hamburg 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

klick n schick über gls für nur 5,90€ bis 2m länge, günstiger gehts nicht!


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

nicht schlecht, kannte ich noch nicht und über GLS geht dann wohl auch rund #6 
Schade nur das mit den 2m, aber immerhin.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> klick n schick über gls für nur 5,90€ bis 2m länge, günstiger gehts nicht!




Ist ja mal genial. Kannte ich auch nicht. Danke dafür.


----------



## thanatos (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

anfrage bei dpd-1,75m  maximallänge haben mich auf ilox verwiesen


----------



## Dakarangus (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ist ja mal genial. Kannte ich auch nicht. Danke dafür.



Kein Problem.
man muss sich dann bei klick n shcick registrieren, füllt online absender und empfänger aus und bezahlt dann die 5,90€ mit paypal.
danach bekommt man eine email und kann sich den paketschein ausdrucken, da steht dann retoure schein drauf und so gibt man ihn dann bei GLS ab, und zahlt dann da nichts mehr, weils ja formell eine retoure ist.


----------



## Nickinho (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> man muss sich dann bei klick n shcick registrieren, füllt online absender und empfänger aus und bezahlt dann die 5,90€ mit paypal.
> danach bekommt man eine email und kann sich den paketschein ausdrucken, da steht dann retoure schein drauf und so gibt man ihn dann bei GLS ab, und zahlt dann da nichts mehr, weils ja formell eine retoure ist.



hört sich echt super an, danke dir. hast du mal ein link für uns?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



Nickinho schrieb:


> hört sich echt super an, danke dir. hast du mal ein link für uns?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk




Hab bei Google Klickn Schick eingegeben und dann kam es sofort.


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Hab bei Google Klickn Schick eingegeben *und dann kam es sofort.*



Das muß ja ein doller Laden sein  |bigeyes


----------



## Gone Fishing (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Die Haftungsbedingungen / Versicherung sind mir aufgrund der AGB unklar.

Man kann auch nicht darauf schließen, dass Rohre verwendet werden dürfen, nur weil es bei GLS direkt erlaubt ist.

------ 
Um Fragen zur Haftung / Versicherung bei 
a) Verlust und
b) Beschädigung
beantwortet zu bekommen, habe ich vergangene Woche versucht über das Webformular und später direkt Informationen zu erhalten. 
Jeweils wurde überhaupt nicht geantwortet.

Teilweise erhält man Informationen über deren AGB (Haftung bei Verlust nach Sonderziehungsrechten - klingt für mich nach ein paar Euro - dann Aufstockung bis zum nachweisbaren Wert).
Nichts jedoch zur Versicherung bei Beschädigung.
Auch hatte ich eine Frage zur Form der äußeren Verpackung.

Wenn auf solche Fragen schon nicht geantwortet wird, stelle ich es mir schwierig vor, wenn auch nur das kleinste Problemchen auftritt.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Es handelt sich nicht um normalen GLS Versand, sondern um Retouren-Versand, was auch immer das bei Privatpersonen bedeuten soll.
Retoure an einen Shop ist natürlich klar, doch darum geht es bei uns ja nicht.


----------



## Dakarangus (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Es handelt sich nicht um normalen GLS  Versand, sondern um Retouren-Versand, was auch immer das bei  Privatpersonen bedeuten soll.
> Retoure an einen Shop ist natürlich klar, doch darum geht es bei uns ja nicht.






Dakarangus schrieb:


> bei klick n shcick registrieren, füllt online absender und empfänger aus und bezahlt dann die 5,90€ mit paypal.
> danach bekommt man eine email und kann sich den paketschein ausdrucken, da steht dann retoure schein drauf und so gibt man ihn dann bei GLS ab, und zahlt dann da nichts mehr, weils ja* formell *eine retoure ist.



ist nur ne formelle sache, bezalht hat man ja schon per paypal.


----------



## Gone Fishing (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Bis heute keine Antwort von der Klick.... Firma.

@Dakarangus: Was ist denn unter einer "formellen Retoure" zu verstehen?

Ich stelle es mir so vor, dass man als privater Auftraggeber den eigentlichen Empfänger als Auftraggeber der Retoure einzutragen hat.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Beschädigung überhaupt nicht versichert ist, sehe ich ein Problem, wenn das Paket verloren geht.
Der Empfänger, den man vielleicht gar nicht persönlich kennt und der nichts vom Retouren-Versand weiß, würde dann als Auftraggeber der Retoure da stehen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

Danke für die Tipps zu den Paketrechnern und Illox weiter oben im Thread.


----------



## vergeben (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*

So als Tipp nebenbei: Wenn man die Maximalgröße eines DHL-Pakets von 120x60x60 nimmt und die Raumdiagonale ausnutzt, können Ruten bis theoretisch 146cm für 5,99 verschickt werden. Mit maximal 5kg kann man gut auspolstern. Natürlich fallen für eine sichere Verpackung ein paar Zentimeter weg, aber für viele Ruten reicht das schon.


----------



## Gone Fishing (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



vergeben schrieb:


> So als Tipp nebenbei: Wenn man die Maximalgröße eines DHL-Pakets von 120x60x60 nimmt und die Raumdiagonale ausnutzt, können Ruten bis theoretisch 146cm für 5,99 verschickt werden.



Das wird so nicht funktionieren.
Stichwort: Gurtmaß.


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Das wird so nicht funktionieren.
> Stichwort: Gurtmaß.



Doch, klar geht das..du brauchst nur einen Karton in den Maßen, Rute diagonal rein, ggf. polstern und fertig!


----------



## vergeben (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angelruten günstig (!) verschicken. Wie?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Das wird so nicht funktionieren.
> Stichwort: Gurtmaß.



Ich meine ein DHL-Paket, das darf maximal 120x60x60 sein.
Das Problem "Gurtmaß" fällt einem nur bei den anderen Versendern (Hermes, GLS, DPD usw.) auf die Füße.


----------

